# trading?



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

what sort of things do people tend to look for i been looking on iii.co.uk at the summaries ect. but what sort of information are people looking for before purchases ect. also where do you get your info from.

just that theres thousands of companies that we know nothing about ect so what makes you interested 

i understand things like profit, and owner take overs ect but where do you hear about these isit news sites ect?

just a general question realy


jamie


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

First and foremost, have a look on a companies website, as well as ADVFN, as this will have extensive information relating to companies financial information etc.

Also investEgate is a good site for new and old RNS releases.

Hope this helps


----------

